# Advice on moving , possibly Lake Mary Area



## canarybird (Mar 3, 2009)

HI, we are looking to move to this area and would really like any feedback
on buying business, renting property in this area,
We have done a little homework and have found the Lake mary area has great schools, I know the economic situation is terrible world wide at the moment 
but as moving takes time, Im seeking advice early!!
thanks in advance


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Where is Lake Mary? At least, what state is it in? And how are you going to manage the visas?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

At a guess~ the one North of Orlando in Fl


----------



## canarybird (Mar 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi, Lake Mary is in Florida, in the sentinal area, we are looking to buy a business
visas, we have to apply I think? I know it may take a while, really any help
would be gratfully received!

Sonya


----------



## canarybird (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes thats it, do you know the area?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

canarybird said:


> to buy a business visas


E2, L1, EB5 -which?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> E2, L1, EB5 -which?


My crystal ball says E-2

Place your bets !


----------



## canarybird (Mar 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Ok are you making fun!

After reading a little about visas it does seem rather complicated,

so if you can offer advice.... our aim is to buy a home and look at 
setting up business, we are a professional family and work for ourselves
at the moment with our own company.

I imagine although you have bought property you still have to apply for a visa
up to a year or two years before?

Can you set up business and apply for a visa and get a quicker response?

All this is new to us at the moment and we are researching areas 
I think you can stay for three months on a holiday visa?

Look forward to your comments

sonya


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

canarybird said:


> Look forward to your comments


Visa, visa, visa! Nothing else is as important as sorting this one out. Not where, you live, how good the schools are, etc. Solve the visa issue and you can start thinking about the other stuff. Without the visa, it's all pie in the sky.

You've got kids I presume.......since you are interested in schools. This rules out the E2 unless you have a firm secondary path to residency. So I'd be looking at an L1 if you've already got a functioning business elsewhere or an EB5 if you have $$$. Without those and without further clues as to your possibilities, it may be that the US is inadvisable as a destination for you.


----------



## canarybird (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok yes we have a legal real estate agency mainly dealing in long term rental in the
canary Islands, and have three kids the eldest will be looking to go to secondary school,

So I presume we would have to organise or apply for a visa first?

is their a website you can recommend that talks about all the basic needs
ie healthcare, visas, 

Thanks for taking the time to answer probably really boring questions to you, 
Having stayed in America before It is the place we want to be,,

Thanks sonya


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

canarybird said:


> Ok yes we have a legal real estate agency mainly dealing in long term rental in the
> canary Islands, and have three kids the eldest will be looking to go to secondary school,
> 
> So I presume we would have to organise or apply for a visa first?
> ...


You sound just ripe for an E2 hard sale off of an "immigration consultant". Don't do it -- it's child abuse!

Look at either an L1 intra-company transfer:
How many people does the real estate agency employ? Can it be run without your presence? Does it have a conventional company structure? How long has it been trading?

OR an EB5:
If you liquidate everything, how much have you got in the piggy bank?


----------

